# Anywhere to buy extra remotes for 942?



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

Just got my system setup with distribution to 3 extra sets via TV 2 OUT. Need 2 extra remotes.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I know you can get them from www.dishstore.net. Look up them on this address. Or Dish Depot.com


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

Please note that if the extra remote is the 942/811 UHF Pro 8.0 it does not all you to control a second Dish receiver on the "AUX" bottom as the real 942 remotes do. I wanted to be able to change channels from a 3rd bedroom which gets feeds from 2 different receivers so I purchased the Pro 8.0 only to find this out this limtation later.

P.S. You can use the Pro 8.0 in place of a real 942 remote 2 if you do not need the 2nd receiver function in one place and then use the real 942 with second receiver function elseware. It depends on your set up.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

The 522 UHF Pro 6.0 should also work, also without the 2nd receiver function. There are tons of those available on ebay and elsewhere.


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

I just have 3 TV's connected via a splitter from the TV2 Out RF coax. All I need to do is to control the TV2 Tuner on the 942.

Will the UHF 522 control allow me to do this? And does the 522 remote have the DVR functions? 

Also anyone have any tips on how to improve the fuction of the Remote if the TV's are far from the receiver. I turned the Antenna horizontal to help and it does to a certain degree but still missing some button pushs.

Thanks


----------



## Holst (Sep 1, 2004)

"Also anyone have any tips on how to improve the function of the Remote if the TV's are far from the receiver. I turned the Antenna horizontal to help and it does to a certain degree but still missing some button pushs."

If your 942 is in an entertainment center it often helps to use a 4 or 5 foot RG-6 connected to the UHF remote antenna input. Install the antenna on the other end with the right adapter. This helps to get it away from the wires, etc. The antenna and cable could just be taped to the back.

A 6 dB F attentuator can also help if the "run" to the other TV's isn't long.

I've found that the 522 and 942 (and even 322) don't do well with fast sequential button presses but they are getting better. If you push down the button a little longer it will help.

Since you have so many other TV's a low cost UHF TV antenna might help, like the kind you can get at Radio Shack, etc.

Another idea would be to connect a longer RG-6 cable and run it part of the way to the other TV's. The antenna is then connected to the other end. (along the ceiling of an unfinished basement, etc.). This is more a last resort thing though.

Yes, the 522 TV2 remote (blue/green tab) has DVR functions. It is just missing the screen "format" and other HD functions, but for TV2 you don't need that. The 522/6.0 also lets you use it as an IR remote when you flip the tab over to the green #1 side.
Be careful when you buy a 522 remote, as one of them is only TV1/IR. Make sure you are buying a UHF Pro/TV2 version. The label says "6.0" on the back.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Some 942 remotes sure would be handy for the multiple recievers in my room. It would be nice to be able to operate two UHF recievers with one remote. Too bad the 721 is not DishPro. Could a DishPro upgrade kit make the 942 remote work with it or does it only output a UHF signal?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob - with the 942 TV2 remote, you can operate both the TV2 of the 942 and your 721, using the AUX button on the TV2 remote.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

One issue to be aware of is that the 942 in Aux mode will control a 721 perfectly with one glaring omission: The page up and page down keys do not work! I can't begin to figure out why these keys don't work. The Aux button lights up indicating that these buttons are sending something but my 721 doesn't respond.

Anybody else experience this?

- Anthony


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

ARM07470 said:


> One issue to be aware of is that the 942 in Aux mode will control a 721 perfectly with one glaring omission: The page up and page down keys do not work!


I've noticed this when controlling my 811 using either 942 remote in AUX mode.

Welcome, Anthony!! :hi:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

In AUX mode is it transmitting a UHF Pro and IR signal to the 721? 721 does not use UHF Pro while the 942 does.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

One of the new features of the remotes that come with the 942 is the ability to control older Dish receivers (non UHF Pro) using AUX mode. This comes in handy when you combine another receiver's Ch 3 output with the 942's modulator output for distribution to other rooms of the house. For example, I have both my 721 and 942 in the living room and can select between them by changing channels on my bedroom TV. When I want to use the 942, I tune the TV to Ch 73 and use the remote's Sat mode to control it. When I want to use the 721, I tune the TV to Ch 3 and use the remote's Aux mode to control it. This arrangement works great since I can use one 942 UHF remote to control everything from the bedroom.

The only cavet is that the page up and down buttons don't work for my 721 or Mike's 811. I imagine that they don't work for any other dish receiver as well. I guess this should be added to Mark's bug tracking thread but I doubt that this can be fixed with a new software release since it would appear to be the remote's firmware and not the receiver's that's the cause of the problem. I'd guess that dish would have to replace everybody's remotes in order to fix this unless they have some way of upgrading a remote's firmware in the field that I'm not aware of.

- Anthony


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually, because it appears that SOMETHING is being sent (your post #9) it MAY be fixable on the receiver side - even though it may be a remote bug.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

I guess that they could update the 721 (any every other receiver!) to recognize whatever the 942 sends for page up and down. Another possiblity would be to have the 942 recognize the incorrect code and retransmit the right one. This would require the 942 to have an IR Blaster or the ability to _transmit_ UHF commands. Can the 942 do either of those two things?


----------

